# Seville racks



## Sage (Oct 15, 2015)

These have probably been shown before but I thought I would post them and show the shelf liner too.

These are the 168 bottle racks.
Also shown is the shelf liner rubber matt and how it's placed. I cut the roll into 32" X 6" pieces and they lay between the bottles. The bottles will NOT move unless you pick them up. No sliding at all. Shake the rack and nothing will move. Works perfectly on different shaped bottles too.


----------



## Kraffty (Oct 15, 2015)

looks like a really good idea,
Mike


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 15, 2015)

Thats a great idea


----------



## ibglowin (Oct 15, 2015)

Great idea and a great fix for the burgundy type bottles.


----------



## Rocky (Oct 15, 2015)

I do something similar with small bubble wrap from Sam's club. Works great, keeps dust off the bottles and guards against slipping.


----------



## Sage (Oct 16, 2015)

Rocky said:


> I do something similar with small bubble wrap from Sam's club. Works great, keeps dust off the bottles and guards against slipping.



I also tried that. The rubber worked much better. No slip at all and thinner. It will hold no matter what shape bottle is stacked on another, either the top bottle or bottom, no slip. I have an old king sized sheet over both racks for dust control. It coverd it all, ends and front.


----------



## Floandgary (Oct 16, 2015)

Looks great and I can see where the rubber material will accommodate those P.I.T.A. tapered bottles..


----------



## Sage (Oct 16, 2015)

Floandgary said:


> Looks great and I can see where the rubber material will accommodate those P.I.T.A. tapered bottles..



That's exactly why I started looking for something to stop the movement. I reuse bottles and have ended up with about every type. The long tapered are a stacking problem without something to hold them. I had just started filling the rack and with those on the second layer, I shook the rack and they started moving. 2 layers of them is impossible without the rubber.


----------

